# new Blazer



## hotshotinn (Mar 26, 2014)

wanting to get the best price on a new Blazer 1648 or 1652 as I want to still use my Yamaha 30 jet.this boat would have a small livewell and a aluminum floor with the small holes init to save weight,thats all.Plain Jane.What dealer sells the most Blazers and would have the best price?I will have to travel to get the boat as they dont have them in my state.Who would you all sugest?

thanks hotshotinn


----------



## bassin (Mar 27, 2014)

Buckshot marine in van buren ,mo. i called 4 other places in missouri and Buckshot had the best price by alot. picking mine up tuesday.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 27, 2014)

Buckshot Marine 

Call Brian @ (573) 718-0030
Tell him Josh Magill sent you and to give you a good deal.


----------



## ogdenmarine (Apr 3, 2014)

where are you from?


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 3, 2014)

I am from Michigan.

We do have a Alweld dealer now and I like the basic jet boat made with .80 aluminum.Might have to go with one of those so I dont have to dive a long ways to get a Blazer.

I have talked to Trout an Sons about a boat and also the Jet Doctor.I want a plain jane Jon style boat not the ss model with the perforated aluminum flooring to keep the weight down

we have Lowe and Alumacraft,tracker,G3 ,Sea Ark up here but no Blazer.


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 18, 2014)

https://www.tracysboats.com/
This one is in michigan and a blazer dealer now. Hope it helps.


----------

